# my new ebay indiglo's



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey everybody, i just wanted to show off my new indiglo guages i bought from ebay last friday. They just arrived in the mail and today.








(btw, that is not my real milage/speedo for some reason my og one crapped out on me at 40k .. so i went to the junkyard to find my new one  )

these guages took me a whole 30 mins to install thanks to all the helpful info on this forum, thanks guys.

what do you guys think, and do i need to go a diff color for the needles?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good, i pmed you about them


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I just got those same ones in the mail today also from ebay. I just came in from installing them they look sweet and they were very easy to install


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

RED NEEDLES ALL THE WAY !!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Change the bulbs to red. Hey liu, those are the exact faces you;re getting .


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

how much wiring do you have to mess with to install?? i'm thinking about getting one?!?!

is it hard


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

all we need now is the reverse hvac.....


nismoprincess
how does it match with the nis knack hvac?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *all we need now is the reverse hvac.....
> 
> 
> nismoprincess
> how does it match with the nis knack hvac? *


it matches perfect  I'll try to get a picture on tonight


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

witch do you have?

I think I have the frosbite...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. I say go for red needles.

Do you remember who was selling them and how much were they?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very nice. I should be picking them up in the next month or so....


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Stock gauge faces, red needles and LED bulbs would look best IMO. I find the indiglo too difficult to look at, especially since the eye has a hard time distinguishing things under blue light. My friend has full indiglo gauges in his P5 and it looks okay so I would have to say online pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah its official now I think IM just going to settle with the simple Gauge Swap and put in the speedo in and then get these gauges rather than do the full gauge swap....


I say go with red needles to complete it...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Onewheelup11 said:


> *how much wiring do you have to mess with to install?? i'm thinking about getting one?!?!
> 
> is it hard *


very very little wiring, its really easy to install these. The way i wired them up is using Sethwas' tip he posted before, by just inserting the wires bewteen one of the bulb contacts.

here is the ebay guy( he sells alot of them)::
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408481908&category=6773 
and here is Sethwas' post about installing them::
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6951&highlight=wiring+guages 

btw, does any1 wanna sell me their 98-99 B14 red needles?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

some daytime pics::


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Those look real f'n tight. Nice!


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i agree they look damn good. definitely need different color needles tho.


----------

